# Questions for Bass Guys also!



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

How often do you fish?

What technique do you prefer? (Cranking, jigs, finesse, swimbaits, etc)

Do you tourney fish, want to, or do you prefer to Bass fish as therapy or relaxation?

What do you consider your "Home Lake"? (Where you fish the most)

What do you need to work on or something that you need help with to improve your Bass fishing?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

On inland waters, I prefer cranking. Then jigs. Then senkos. On Erie, I prefer drop-shotting, jerks and jigs.

I don't tourney fish yet, but might in the near future. I'm wondering if it will mess with my love for fishing. Hahahaha!

I call Moggie home.

I need to get better at fishing water over 20' deep and pitching accuracy.


----------



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Intimidator...good questions...

I fish on average 3 -4 times a week. Love evenings on the river!

My first choice is cranking (can I include jerkbaits in this category?)...I also love topwaters!

I don't fish tournaments...I think i would enjoy giving it a try someday.
I fish for recreation, the joy of being out in nature, but I always consider it to be therapuetic. (Purges the mind and soul of the debris of the day!)

My home lake would have to be the Maumee River...nice variety and some real good sized fish up there!

I need to work on slowing down my presentations...I tend to "run and gun" a bit too much, especially early in the season when the bite is slow.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Fish 150+ days a year (ice off to ice on).

Favorite technique is flipping but I'm adept at anything shallow.

Been fishing tournaments since I was 9 (31 years). I'm ultra competitive and I love to win. 

I guess I consider Mogadore my home lake because I grew up out there and live close by today. Chautauqua Lake in New York might be one of my favorite places to fish. Wilson Lake in Alabama is up there too.

I want to continue to refine my ability to read and trust my electronics.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i fish 25 to 35 hours a week from late march until late november

i dont really have a preference but i would say im best at jig fishing, shallow cranking, finnesse shaky head fishing and topwater

i tourny fish, but i also fish for relaxation when im not in or practicing for a tournament.

home lake, i dont really have one, most central and southeastern ohio lakes

what i need to work on. recognizing changes in patterns and adapting faster.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I usually fish 2-4 times a week

I fish a ton of soft plastics and also crank alot.

I do not fish in tournys yet. I just bought my 1st bass boat a few weeks ago so plan to soon.

Mosquito lake is my home without a doubt

I need to learn to fish deeper water better. I fish shallow around 90% of the time 7ft or less.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Very Nice Guys...Maybe we all can get some answers.
I knew Steven fished tourneys.
I would have bet that Tokugawa did. 
I did not know Cull'in did.
The guys that are considering...think about it...and ask yourself why you enjoy fishing!

I live and work 10 to 15 minutes from my home Lake CJ Brown. I'm a Rep so my hours are flexible, I normally fish 5 days a week and some weeks every day, maybe I'll only fish a couple hrs, I don't Ice fish!

I am very comfortable with any technique, but I prefer to remain busy! Nothing excites me more than topwater explosions!

I tourney fished from 88-94, I moved to SC and fished the SouthEast...It almost killed me and ruined fishing for me. I moved back to Ohio in 95, I didn't touch a rod and reel again until my son started fishing in 2004 at age 3. Now fishing is theraputic and relaxing again! 

ALL Electronics are my downfall...I always read maps and was very good at knowing patterns, what the Bass were doing, and the local habitat they preferred. To this day I can find fish but I need to learn "the new ways"!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

as much as possible, 3-4 days a week

hargus lake is my home lake, i also fish lake hope, lake snowden, ross lake, lake logan along with many others on occasion. 

i started fishing smaller tournaments last year and had a blast.

my favorite techniques are flipping jigs, swallow running crankbaits,fishing senko's and shakey head jigs.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lang99 said:


> as much as possible, 3-4 days a week
> 
> hargus lake is my home lake, i also fish lake hope, lake snowden, ross lake, lake logan along with many others on occasion.
> 
> ...


I fished a few of those while I was at OU.

There's a group of guys from the Athens area that fish Tourneys and they had their end of the year "Classic" at CJ....they were a Great Group of guys!


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

i fish dillon damn and buckeye lake,i fish the wensdaynite pot tourments,now that i'm retired i'll be doing buckeye on tuesday nite.my main bait is hand poured worms,than depending on what lake and water color i'll go to a crank or spinnerbait,if the water is really dirty i'll go to a black jig and fish tight to cover.dillon is my main lake


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I can only fish 1 day a week, sometimes 2. There are several lakes in the Hamilton County Parks Systems but you can't launch your own boat. If you could I'd be fishing several times a week. The next closest lakes are a 45 min. and hour drive.

I guess I like fishing soft plastics on the bottom the best. When I first started bass fishing the worm was a hot bait and I read an article written by an "expert" angler who said the big bass are near the bottom. That has stuck with me.

I tourney fished for two years but I really didn't care it.

I guess I'd say my home lake is Cowan.

What do I need to work on? Everything!!! Mostly finding the fish. Cowan has some great bottom contours but not much cover. It's tough.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

I try to fish as often as possible. Sometimes thats 2 or 3 times a week, sometimes its less. I work a 21 turn rotating shift and it can be hard on the fishing at times.

My favorite technique is flippin and pitchin jigs. 2nd, shallow crankin.

I tournament fish. I belong to a small local club here, The Powhatan Bass Club. We fish about a dozen club tourneys a year, 4 or 5 at Seneca, Salt Fork and Tappan and the rest on the Ohio River. I try to fish a few opens every year and started fihing a few Wedesday nighters at Piedmont last year.

My home "lake" would probably be the Ohio River with Seneca being 2nd.

I need to improve my ability to consistently find fish and work on "deep crankin.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have to say that up until 2 years ago I fished a lot more than I do now. I used to put about 120 days a year on the water for the past few years I have only been able to get about 60 days a year.

My favorite way to catch them is any type of chase bait, but once I find them I do enjoy slowing down and catching more. Each year my go-to bait seems to change, depending on what they are eating that year. 

I have fished all types of tournaments for 14 years now. I have fished both draw tourneys and team, and as boater and non-boater. I have to say the team tourneys are much more fun for me. 

My home waters would have to be the Ohio River, but I have moved close to East Fork and have been concentrating on learning that lake for the past year.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Man, if you were a person just wanting to learn about Bass Fishing, there is alot of wisdom and experience on here. I'm sure people viewing this that need help can PM any of the posters and get there questions answered, if they're hesitant about posting and asking!


----------



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

I fish 2-4 times per week from ice off till ice on.
I love to throw anything that keeps me moving. Spinnerbait, lipless crankbaits, crankbaits, buzzbaits...you get the idea.
I fish club tournaments, opens, and buddy tournaments. I like to fun fish too. My dad and a lot of my friends don't fish tournaments and its always a blast to take them out.
I would say Hargus Lake is my home lake as well. I fish it the most. Although I live 5 miles from Ross Lake. I fish all over southern ohio and few tournaments at Erie a year.
Always room for improvement. It's hard to pick one thing. I would have to say Carolina rig fishing. Man it kills me to throw that thing!


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Cull'in definetely fishes........... he has taken my money on more than one occasion.

How often do you fish? I get out about 100 days a year
What technique do you prefer? (Cranking, jigs, finesse, swimbaits, etc)
Topwater first, then soft plastics/jigs, then crankbaits

Do you tourney fish, want to, or do you prefer to Bass fish as therapy or relaxation?I tournament fish, 2 kiddos make it hard though, so I have been doing more fun fishing lately

What do you consider your "Home Lake"? Used to be Atwood, now I split my time between Portage Lakes, and Pleasant Hill 
What do you need to work on or something that you need help with to improve your Bass fishing? Focus when I am with a partner..... I can zone in when by myself, yet give me a partner.... and the "magic zone" just isn't there? weird? I tend to pick things apart, and zone in on the fish much better by myself.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Fish 3-5 days from ice off to ice on. College and work make this challenging. 

Techniques I prefer most are flipping and pitching. 80% of the time i'm throwing a t-rig. The rest is spent cranking, throwing a spinnerbait, and shakeyheading. 

Fish for fun now. If I had the funds, boat, and all equipment necessary I would definitely fish tournaments. 

Home Lakes while at school are pretty much the lakes here in SE Ohio. Fox, Snowden, and Dow are probably my favorites. In the SW part of the state I don't have much time to fish public water but plan to hit Ceasers, Cowan, and Acton.

What I need to work on most is being able to read electronics. I've got a 16ft jon boat with a cheap lowrance unit on it but would like to be able to afford something better.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have been bass fishing 3-6 times a week, for the last few years. Perfer plastics, I like to pick an area apart, not a run and gun. Alum is the closest lake, but due to travel for work, I was lucky enough to "live" at Lake Fork, Texas for 12 week and fished every evening and all weekend. Last summer I was on Cowen and Ceaser's every evening, no fishing on the weekends. Mostly I fish to relax and to "outsmart" the fish. 

I have fished tourns, both local opens and FLW. The FLW is to spend time with family as my uncle fishes FLW and my father will travel to fish with him. 

Sometimes, I break down and crappie fish. Then it is home made baits, and release to the grease.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

kmb411 said:


> Sometimes, I break down and crappie fish. Then it is home made baits, and release to the grease.


You'll have to go over to the panfish forum and tell us about your jigs or plastics.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I try to fish as much as possible...i could be out more and will having just bought my gambler bass boat last year. 2-3 days a week from spring thru late fall. I need to just settle in on a lake around my area and gain more confidence. I plan alot of out of state fishing trips and start compairing my success in other places to what i can do in Ohio and that slows me down some.
--

Spinnerbaits are my first love...there is nothing you cannot do with them! 
I have caught thousands of fish on them and big ones!! 
I have an addiction to spinnerbaits..i am like an old woman and her jewelry box I also enjoy using poppers, jerkbaits and cranks. Im a run and gun type guy but have realized that i am passing up alot of opertunitys in being that way.

--

I have only done a few tourneys and although i like watching the stuff on tv and follow it regularly i dont think i like competitive fishing. I already put enough pressure and expectations on myself when pleasure fishing. I dont want to take that to a higher level and possibly ruin the fun of fishing. I wouldnt mind hooking up with guys that do fish tourney's because most of them are very knowledgable and use cutting edge technology. Alot of the joy i get out of fishing is the learning that is always in motion.

--

Alum Creek, Griggs, Delware are where i have been fishing the most.
I want to really refine some techniques I dont normally use on Knox Lake because it seems to have the basic common features of a good lake but isnt overwelming in size.

--

Working productive areas more precisely and thoroughly. Adapting by fishing the bait that is best suited for the area I am fishing instead of running my fast confidence lures thru and concluding that there isnt a bitting fish there.
That being said fishing more soft plastics and finese jigs and fishing them slowley. Developing game plans for using these lures and having more availible when i need them. Getting to know my gear more....preperation!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I fish as much as I possibly can.

I like to fish topwaters and jigs the most. There's nothing like enticing a bass to hit a Pop-R no matter the time of day or weather condition. Man my blood gets pumping just thinking about those violent strikes and hook ups I get on a frog. Feeling that tap-tap or seeing my line just swim off when using a jig n pig is a rush too. Actually there's only one bait that I don't like using alot,the spinnerbait. That bait just has never been kind to me for some reason. Maybe it's because I prefer to use a chatterbait of some sort instead.

I'd have to say that CJ is technically my home lake but only because I live about 10min away and can hit it easier than I can some of my more favorite places to go. If I only got 45min then it'll be out there versus trying to go somewhere else and losing time.
I don't know if I'd wanna do the tournys or not but I think it could be fun.
I'd say I have to work on avoiding "paylakers" and becoming more productive with a spinnerbait.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well it all starts after ice off i go two to 3 times a week and i have been fishing tournaments for 20 years, spring time spinning baits rattle traps 2to12 foot of water the my home made jigs and top water poper but one thing i do every year is pic a lure and lean to fish it,so this year is swim baits, home lake well lets just say i love to fish milton,and berlin,cause when the walleyes are hitting my bass plugs at berlin in spring i ring there bell for them and load the boat,but bottom line i have tons of tubs and worms and i can fish from 6in of water to 25foot and thats what you have to be ready for,good luck to all this year,


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

On average I fish 4-5 days a week once the ice is off the pond where I live. I tournament fish and I tour the state with the Ohio Bass federation Nation circuit and I also fish with my club as well as some open tournaments, etc. I fish a variety of techniques but I'd have to say my first love is finesse worm fishin. This was the very first technique I learned with artificial baits and I've been hooked ever since that first bass! I'd have to say that all my fishing is theraputic because when I'm fishing I'm not at work!! 

I really don't have a "home lake" as it were but I do fish alot around central Ohio and I love fishing Griggs Res. its challenging because it seems to change every year and you have to re-learn it. I love the challenge of getting out and fishing new waters I've never been to. I try to stay consistant with every technique and the challenge is learning a new technique along the way, like "Flick-Shake" or the drop shot. Both of these can help alot when the bite goes dead and the fishing gets tough or the bass go into a suspended lock-jaw type pattern. Most of the time I don't even turn on my electronics unless I'm fishing 10 FOW or deeper, and just fish the momment at the water you're in. Turn off the machines and turn on your instincts about whats going on around you and what your gut tells you, alot of times you'll find out your first instinct was the right choice. The biggest problem I see in tournaments is anglers second-guessing themselves and they miss opportunities, believe me I know, I do it alot, someday I'll learn!!! lol


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Wolfhook120 said:


> I try to stay consistant with every technique and the challenge is learning a new technique along the way, like "Flick-Shake".
> Most of the time I don't even turn on my electronics unless I'm fishing 10 FOW or deeper, and just fish the momment at the water you're in. Turn off the machines and turn on your instincts about whats going on around you and what your gut tells you, alot of times you'll find out your first instinct was the right choice.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

